# Some advice on stray cat!



## Dystopia1980 (Oct 3, 2010)

There's this stray that I started seeing around my house and nearby neighbors' homes a few weeks back. About a week or so ago he started coming to my screen door, I guess he sniffed out my cats or something. 

Since then he's been coming back every evening/night and meowing/interacting with the cats via the screen door. I had some leftover Thanksgiving turkey so started leaving a bit out. 

Since the other night he's become less shy and now he eats out of my hand but still will not allow me to pet him. 

I got him to come a few steps inside the house but my cats seem to want to pounce on him, not sure if for play or for a fight! The stray seems genuinely good tempered and seems more afraid of my cats if anything.

Anyway, I think I've rambled enough! I'm just wondering if anyone has any tips on how I can make this guy part of the family! I feel like I'm slowly gaining his trust but not sure what further steps I should now be taking and how I should proceed from this point. Any suggestions or advice will be much appreciated!

By the way here's a pic of the little guy:


----------



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

Not sure about how to get him in, but I wouldn't let him interact with your kitties at all until he's been tested for feline diseases.

How long has he been out there? Does he belong to anyone, that you know of?

I stole Matrix from our neighbors, but from a legal standpoint, he was already ours. AZ state law says that if you keep or feed an animal for six days, the animal belongs to you. (This is how some people get stuck with feral colonies, because this law isn't common knowledge).
Matrix's abandoners (won't even refer to them as previous owners) left him outside while their other two cats lived a cozy indoor life.
They never even put food out for him, so for about a year or so, we fed him.

He was always super friendly. Came up to us and let us pet him and love on him. One day I just looked at him, picked him up, and took him inside. Had him microchipped and tested the next day. Now he's my bubby. 

Just check your laws and make sure you're not taking him illegally. Maybe even have him checked for a chip.

The only thing I could think of, since he won't let you pet him, is setting out a humane trap to catch him.
I believe most shelters or humane societies will rent them out.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

It's only been a week and already this cat has made great progress towards trusting you. I would let him come around on his own terms, unless there's an urgent reason he is in danger outside. In that case, by all means catch him and bring him in, but as was said, he should be isolated. 

Most cats allow first touch while they're eating. 

This is a beautiful tabby, but what sad eyes. Thank you for looking after him.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh that picture spoke volumes. He is picking you to help him. I would keep feeding him to gain his trust. I would start sitting near the food when you put it out and get him use to you being near by and slowly sit closer and closer. I think he is abandoned and frightened. He will warm up quickly. 

Hopefully you can get him inside and set up in a spare bathroom away from your indoor cats. Vet check and make sure he is s/n and healthy. Im betting he will integrate in to your bunch easily. He is a handsome guy!!!!!


----------



## Dystopia1980 (Oct 3, 2010)

It's been about 3 months now since my post, and since then the little dude who I call Moochie (because he's sort of a freeloader) has been coming nearly every night. He's at the point now where he comes inside the house to eat and he also lets me pet him sometimes. He never stays long, just eats and wants out again.

He is not fixed and I've heard him mating with cats around the neighborhood and fighting other toms. I'm wondering if I should take the next step and get him neutered because I feel like he's impregnating every stray in the neighborhood!

I think that even with neutering he'll never be an indoor-only cat...seems too desperate to be outside. If I don't open the door for him to leave he starts clawing madly at the door.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Definately yes; try to catch him & get him fixed.


----------

